# Driver Companion app for iOS?



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

This app seems awfully useful. Any recommendations for an analog that works on iOS?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> This app seems awfully useful. Any recommendations for an analog that works on iOS?


I'm not sure what your asking. I use iOS and haven't had an issue.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm not sure what your asking. I use iOS and haven't had an issue.


Does anyone have any recommendations for an app similar to Driver Companion, that works on iOS? Driver Companion is only available on Android


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an app similar to Driver Companion, that works on iOS? Driver Companion is only available on Android


Hmmm never heard of driver companion. What does it do?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/other-apps-for-uber-work.18546/#post-267350


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/other-apps-for-uber-work.18546/#post-267350


After reading about it wish they had a iOS version. I contacted the company and ask if there are any plans for an iOS version.


----------

